# Petition to keep on keeping Herps



## Python_Regius (Aug 5, 2010)

Below is some info on the outrage that may soon occur in The uk:
Invasive Non-native Species Policy Discussions within the European Union

Dear all,

Discussions and preliminary consultations commenced midway through 2010 on the development of an EU policy on the issue of invasive or potentially invasive non-native (or alien) species – both plant and animal but from here onwards this summary will concentrate on animal-related concerns. Previous discussions had taken place between 2005-2010 but have become a lot more important because of the European
Union’s stated intent to enact some form of legislation on the issue as part of their commitments on biodiversity. A consultation – not well publicised – took place over the summer of 2010 and according to EU officials most respondents were British (both from the pro-keeping and pro-trade side and from the animal protectionist & animal rights side of the argument).

A stakeholder consultation meeting took place on 3rd September with attendance dominated by those opposed to animal-keeping and trade in animals. Although the legislation – likely to be either an EU Directive or Regulation – will consider aspects such as who pays for non-native species becoming established and how to eliminate or control species that have become invasive the biggest concern for animal keepers and animal traders is the area that will be covered by the Prevention Working Group.

The heavy area of dispute - not surprisingly – will be focused on whether the legislation should have white or black lists for import and for home possession/trade. Those opposed to animal keeping have strongly demanded the use of very restricted white lists (of species ‘proven’ by risk assessment not to present a potential invasive
species problem) with everything else banned. Those few on the Working Group supportive of animal keeping and trade have argued strongly in favour of a limited and focused black list that would require exemptions or licensing to import/keep/trade and everything else to be kept and traded.

It is clear that at least some Member States support the idea of the use of white lists which, if implimented, would be a disaster for those keeping and/or trading in non-native species. There are also several representatives of Member States who have indicated no great enthusiasm for white lists.

The other main threat – irrespective of whether white or black lists are used – is the EU’s consideration of whether or not the same lists should be used across all EU Member States or whether there could be separate lists by country or by biogeographic area. Having a single list for the entire EU would present keepers and traders with immense problems since clearly many more species could potentially become established in say the Canary Islands or Cyprus than could in Germany
or Finland. Hence a single unified list could easily see the prohibition of a species like the Corn Snake across all EU countries because it might be potentially invasive in southern European areas. 

The pro-keeping side of the equation have secured two positions on the Prevention Working Group but it is very important that keepers organizations from countries other than the UK start to actively lobby their Governments (the animal rights groups in several EU Member States were represented at the 3rd September consultation meeting but, noticeably, not the representatives of the equivalent animal-keeping
organizations).

DG-Environment on behalf of the European Commission expects to pull-together the recommendation and option documents from the three Working Groups in the summer of 2011. The consolidated document will then be put out for public comment and any revisions made with the intent of a final recommended document to be presented to the European Commission and Council of Ministers in late 2011 with legislation being enacted sometime in 2012.

This is in my view the single greatest threat to the keeping of reptiles and amphibians within the European Union that has ever emerged. Unless we, keepers, participate and represent our interests we face a very uncertain future!

Regards,

Chris Newman
Federation of British Herpetologists
Reptile & Exotic Pet Trade association


If you are like me and love your Herps too much to even risk somthing like this happening in the future then Show your support on this thread - it may all be wrong - but do we want to risk it ?


----------



## tom and tina (Oct 28, 2009)

where do we sign x


----------



## Python_Regius (Aug 5, 2010)

Just post on here - thatll be enough :blush: nice to see some support already


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

snakeboy has signed the petition!
I am not giving up any of my snakes no matter what!!


----------



## Python_Regius (Aug 5, 2010)

Great  *high5*


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

We should make this petiton in every section...?


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

can posting on this forum really still count towards support? would an official petition be needed? i know nothing on starting petitions etc =]


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have also signed, GET AWAY FROM MY ANIMALS!

Dixon


----------



## Python_Regius (Aug 5, 2010)

I know nothing on petitions either but i am sure if we got enough support we could achieve anything So please pleas please keep posting and put a link to this Everywhere and anywhere get everyone to sign i will become criminal to keep on keeping my animals and im sure you all would to so POST POST POST


----------



## ghostcornsnake (Jan 30, 2009)

i sign this let me breed snakes and keep my snakes.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

i too sign- hell, i ain't giving up ANY of my pets!:devil::bash::whip::whip:


----------



## secretserpents (Mar 28, 2011)

Consider this my signature, let us keep our reptiles and exotics!!!!


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

then sign me up. 
they dont know what theyr up against.


----------



## naz90 (May 9, 2010)

this is me signing!!!!!!!


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

I sign the pettition!

And when I make it to Hollywood, I will get the big names to sign it too!


----------



## Python_Regius (Aug 5, 2010)

This is good guys keep on posting - if this fails theres always our last resort Shotguns and bombs :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

There is info here about setting up a petition on the Downing Street website... Introduction to e-petitions | Number10.gov.uk Once someone sets it up i will sign it online :2thumb:.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

I would but im only 13 so dont really wanna make it! Someone make it and i will sign!!!!


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

i bet we all think *id make it, but better let someone else cos i dont know what im doing * =P


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Trootle said:


> I would but im only 13 so dont really wanna make it! Someone make it and i will sign!!!!


I dont know how:blush: I wander if the admin and mods would help out.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

The worst they could say is no!
it wont let me make one!


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

I sign this as I definately don't want to lose my babies ....


----------



## jodie86 (Jan 6, 2010)

ive signed...


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Is this actually happening? Or is it just a hitch... Either way i'm signing


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Consider this my signature: victory:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Guys is this ok..
Petition
it didnt work sorry trying again now!


----------



## Python_Regius (Aug 5, 2010)

Guys i promise you now when we have recieve enough names i will personally walk up to downing street and knock on that door and deliver it i have also been emailing news chanels, and my friend polly murray who is ver mch involved within tv and am sure she wiill be more then happy to help in the mean time - keep it coming


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Python_Regius said:


> Guys i promise you now when we have recieve enough names i will personally walk up to downing street and knock on that door and deliver it i have also been emailing news chanels, and my friend polly murray who is ver mch involved within tv and am sure she wiill be more then happy to help in the mean time - keep it coming


Good for you Python_Regius! I'm behind you all the way!


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

tHIS SHOULD WORK GUYS!
http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/herpingban/


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Trootle said:


> tHIS SHOULD WORK GUYS!
> Stop The Herping Ban


Not bad for a kid pulling a silly pose :lol2:

Signed.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

LOL! I tried my best!


----------



## Python_Regius (Aug 5, 2010)

ive also signed nice one - belive it or not im also only a kid - 13


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

I will sign anything if it helps everyone to keep their reptiles and pets. It is wrong what they are trying to do and I believe we should have a choice about what we want to keep.


----------



## Nattie08 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well done, was looking into doing it myself when I saw you had just done one.....signed 

Posting it on facebook too.....could you make a group about it on facebook I wonder???

Will let as many people know about it as pos


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Signed


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Shall i make a thread in each section with the poll?


----------



## Python_Regius (Aug 5, 2010)

Ive already notified my friends but if someone could make a group thatd be great:2thumb: but guys this is slowing down lets get more signituors but its all great so far


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

11 so far! What shall i do after i get loads of signatures...


----------



## secretserpents (Mar 28, 2011)

Well done for making the petition Trootle, consider it signed.

I think it should be posted across all sections as a sticky, though how to do that I dont know!


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Python_Regius said:


> ive also signed nice one - belive it or not im also only a kid - 13


You're all 13 - aaarrggghhh!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

I will post it in each section then if it goes down well mods will sticky it!


----------



## Nattie08 (Mar 11, 2009)

on the directgov. site, it said that they needed 500 signatures before it gets taken seriously and goes to Downing St. so wait till then and then there must be a way of sending it over to them. The site seems a bit vague so I'm hoping thats still right.

Should get well over 500 though if everyone was to sign it from here!!


----------



## Python_Regius (Aug 5, 2010)

brilliant be sure to link it everywhere


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Everyone put it in there sigs make threads etc!! I tried to make it on the downing street one but couldnt|! That was the only website i could make it easily and without adding personal details etc!


----------



## Nattie08 (Mar 11, 2009)

Trootle said:


> Everyone put it in there sigs make threads etc!! I tried to make it on the downing street one but couldnt|! That was the only website i could make it easily and without adding personal details etc!


yup that was the site i was on too, seems all ok and above board to me


----------



## Python_Regius (Aug 5, 2010)

trootle your doing amasing keep it up lets try and get at least 10,000 ill be making a paper one also and walking around london soon -school anywhere possible and then when weev got as many as we can get well scan em all in well print them all off and take our stack of papers over to downing st


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Theres about 15 already so we are doing ok seeing as its only been on for 10 minutes!!!


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm getting the april fools feeling..... lol
If this is... YOU SUCK. If not, this situation sucks haha.

I personally think its a bit extreme, and i don't see this being very high up on the agenda, i mean how long is it going to take to get rid of EVERY exotic/non native species out of the whole of europe? Never mind the UK!.. Even if this does happen, which i doubt it will... it will take years and years to come into effect.


----------



## Python_Regius (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice its good but when you think in th long run if we move at that speed its not alot hopefully when weve soorted all our paper petitios we should be cool wwith everything and will be flying


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

This screamss april fools! Why is no one paying attention to me?? lol. What are your sources btw?


----------



## Python_Regius (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey at first i thought it screamed april fool aswell but then i read on and noticed that chris newman wa tryig to get the word out and then many other large names on the forum and even if it isnt true - i feelit would have bee better to et head start if it is - i hope its not bbut if it is i will fight to the grave against it, nice to have your concern but even if it isnt true lets make sure nothing lke that can EVER happen


----------



## darkangel13 (Oct 2, 2010)

Count me in too.

New to keeping rep's but all for having the right to keep & breed my own!!


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

With the amount of pollution going on in the world captive herps protects the species.


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

the only thing i dont like is the comment box as i expect people to add silly comments like "dont let them take our babies" ect.. which would make us look like a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Nattie08 (Mar 11, 2009)

if this was an april fool then I think it's pretty sick. Like python said, if it is then signing the petition won't hurt anyone and if it's not then it can only help.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

They will take my snakes, only when they prise them from my cold dead fingers!!!!


----------



## snake5007 (Apr 13, 2008)

:war: Count me in.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

it would appear that it is time to get the rifle out.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Made a facebook group, please join x
Log in | Facebook


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Chunk247 said:


> it would appear that it is time to get the rifle out.


YeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

mariusplatt


----------



## Fai0607 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow that is bull. I know I'm American but will my signature count? INTERNATIONAL HERPERS GO!

EVERYONE who is RESPONSIBLE should have the right to keep their herps! And to think America had a threat against herps...


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that has signed! We have 98 signatures on the petition and many more on the facebook groups!


----------



## Python_Regius (Aug 5, 2010)

Cheers everyone lets keep this going every signiture helps
:2thumb:


----------



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

:O they have nothing better to do but bring in pathetic things like this, but we will stand up to them! :notworthy:


----------



## staceylei (Jan 30, 2011)

stacey davies
do you think it would count if i signed for boyfriend and daughter??? and while am at it rest of family :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Every signature counts!!


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

i can't find the facebook pages got a link?


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

I will try and find It but I'm on my iPod so it might not let me!


----------



## wpfsnakes (Jun 22, 2009)

*Eu reptile policy*

All herpetologists have my complete 100% backing. This is absolutely ridiculous the EU do not know what they are dealing with here. They are on the same band wagon as the US. Their government have already crippled the freedom of most reptile keepers. Looks like it's going to happen over here!

I will be highlighting this on my website and the World Protection For Snake's totally condemns this EU policy.

Richard.


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

Hell yeah I'm signing


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you! We have 128 signatures now and 127 on facebook!


----------



## kitti (Mar 8, 2010)

signed : victory:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

kitti said:


> signed : victory:


Woohoo! LOL Thanks we are now upto 135!


----------



## Mr.Eliasen (Jan 20, 2008)

Signed, it is outrageous !


----------



## jameskench (Sep 19, 2010)

Signed! get away from my lil reptiles they never hurt the government leave them be!


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Mr. E and james!


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

even though I no longer keep reptiles I too am signing this


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Yorkshire Gator said:


> even though I no longer keep reptiles I too am signing this


Thanks! The petition is spreading fast with facebook (shops, friends, etc). And the people on this forum!


----------



## shinobi1 (Mar 14, 2011)

sign me up too ,this cant happen :bash: ,how will it affect keepers of birds or for that matter hampsters ,gerbils etc etc


----------



## Graham Arthurton (Aug 6, 2009)

*sign*

I`ll sign also.


----------



## JamiePearce (Nov 1, 2010)

Count me in! SIGNED!!


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

I cant believe how dumb some peopel are! A person on the facebook group has started on me an someone else saying that RFUK is where all the problems are and that i have know clue what im on about and that i made the petition just for attention! UURRGGHH


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

The official petition is now on the snake section.


cheers PK


----------



## hermit crab kid (Jul 5, 2009)

Signed!


----------



## ShaunIOW (Aug 25, 2010)

Signed.

They better bring some backup if they want try removing my little sweeties.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

ShaunIOW said:


> Signed.
> 
> They better bring some backup if they want try removing my little sweeties.


Agreed!, I reckon my False water cobra would have something to say about them going into her rub!


----------



## ben coogan (Aug 20, 2010)

got my support: victory:


----------



## mark&deb (Feb 17, 2011)

I've signed, how dare they even think about taking our reptiles. We'd all be devasted if they took our snakes :sad: I need the facebook link so I can sign that one too


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Python_Regius said:


> If you are like me and love your Herps too much to even risk somthing like this happening in the future then Show your support on this thread - it may all be wrong - but do we want to risk it ?


If you'd like to make a real difference, please write a *real letter* - on paper, with your real name and address - to your local MP explaining that you've heard about the legislation discussions taking place in the EU and that you'd like to know their stance on it, as you're reptile keepers in their constituency and you want to make sure your voice as a keeper is heard.


----------



## Fai0607 (Nov 14, 2010)

wpfsnakes said:


> All herpetologists have my complete 100% backing. This is absolutely ridiculous the EU do not know what they are dealing with here. They are on the same band wagon as the US. Their government have already crippled the freedom of most reptile keepers. Looks like it's going to happen over here!
> 
> I will be highlighting this on my website and the World Protection For Snake's totally condemns this EU policy.
> 
> Richard.


Yeah, We have those damned HSUS and they keep adding more and more species on the "dangerous wild life" list. It's illegal to own a burmese python now!

What both of our countries now I guess doesn't understand is the reptile trade, not only the freedom to own BUT the money. Idk about the EU but America could use any buck we make. The Reptile trade makes millions if not billions a year for these wonderful animals. I heard more deaths from dogs than I do with reptiles.

Good luck! I hope my international signature counts and I really hope this bill gets striked down. I'll try to get my friends to come on and sign this as well.


----------



## ronnieoooo (Mar 11, 2011)

signed


----------



## ianryan (Nov 9, 2008)

:no1:Signed : victory:


----------



## Gbulldog (Apr 16, 2008)

Signed:2thumb:


----------



## JBR (Oct 1, 2006)

*Signed ...*

Signed .....


----------



## Samuraijack00 (May 31, 2010)

I too sign this petition
Im a noob to reptile keeping but im always in support for a good course


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Rich

Signed


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Signed :2thumb:

Can a proper petition be started? One were we can link to, on other forums for example, or through Facebook even.

Anthony


----------



## paw (Apr 7, 2010)

signed


----------



## chanty (Mar 10, 2010)

Signed


----------



## ross31094 (Feb 19, 2011)

I really hope this doesnt come through as I'm new to reptile keeping 

Great Idea for a petition


----------



## ocean123 (Mar 7, 2011)

leave my new dragon alone, noway can this happen!!


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

i have signed. leave my reps alone


----------



## Royal Jedi (May 21, 2010)

i have signed..YOU WILL NEVER TAKE MY BALLS!!!:bash:


----------



## thunder_cat (Feb 19, 2011)

I wholeheartedly endorse this petition! if there ends up being an online official petition I'll sign that too!


----------



## 1XDudeX9 (Apr 5, 2011)

That Petition is stupid!! It would be the end of the reptile industry and peoples livelihoods. I'm not about to let my first time keeping a snake be in vain. 

SIGNED!!


----------



## davehal7 (Dec 17, 2008)

python_regius said:


> below is some info on the outrage that may soon occur in the uk:
> Invasive non-native species policy discussions within the european union
> 
> dear all,
> ...


 
all my support chris mate we will get through this together


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Free bump to keep this at the top and in current affairs!


----------



## jrcash4321 (Mar 7, 2011)

just try touching my balls!!! signed!!!!!


----------



## reptileluke (Apr 26, 2008)

You have my support


----------



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

*hands off my leos*

:devil:


----------



## lady_fernzey (Jun 13, 2011)

signed just looking into getting into reptiles dont take away everyones current or future reptiles leave reptiles alone


----------



## ricknchi (Jun 13, 2011)

Signed... anyone wanting to take my babies have to get through me first!


----------



## Python_Regius (Aug 5, 2010)

:2thumb:nice work everyone


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

signed: victory:
what have they done to you ? there might be idiots out there and news reporters saying 'a killer snake is on the lose' but they are the most amazing animals in the world and they will not be taken from us !! no matter what !! 

tbh a dog could do more damage than a snake could + we are not idiots if we are handleing big snakes there will be a few of us on hand incase we need them.


----------



## sallysch (May 8, 2010)

Signed!:devil:


----------



## Python_Regius (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

signed:2thumb: there morons, we should just feed em to a big snake:lol2: ide like to see em try take all our reps thou, there more in the uk than there are dogs, good luck with that.


----------



## BigRoj (Oct 26, 2010)

Signed.


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

*I've just made a goverment e-petition.*
*I'll post the link once it has been approved by DEFRA.*
*100,000 signatures and it'll go straight to commons for review and accreditation - to make sure it's something they can do.*

*This is where the signatures count for everything. No other petition site (to my knowledge) can give us these kind of government autherised results.*

*x*


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Woop! Thanks.. I trried making the goverment one but couldn't.. So just made a normal on


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

I've put a new thread up here with the link on the main bit so people can find it easier - but here it is. Our official government petition for the protection of, and prevention of the abolishment of, the herpitological pet trade in the uk 

https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/15804 

Please take a few minutes to sign this petition. Please use your real email address as it will use email confirmation to register your signature. 

Thank you x


----------



## Jumpin (Jul 18, 2011)

Python_Regius said:


> Invasive Non-native Species Policy Discussions


I have signed. but just a thought, does this include all illegal immigrants?


----------



## brachy fan (May 15, 2011)

*Signed*

We've signed our pets are part of our family now!! 
Good luck with the support :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## reptFAN (May 25, 2011)

i have not read the whole thread but a big high five to everyone supporting this cause. i know 38degrees are good with potetions. They stopped the plonkers in number ten from selling our forests and privatising the nhs. Just thought.


----------

